# Question - Small Crack in 555 Headtube



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Have a 555 frame, bought used, small crack at top of headtube. Looks like it was banged in shipping. Upper bearing cup installs easily, headset adjusts fine, and crack has not "grown" with about 500 miles of riding. Question I have is whether that bearing cup is likely to act as a "brace" for the crack, or if I need to consider sending this to someone like Calfee for repair. Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

dbmather said:


> Have a 555 frame, bought used, small crack at top of headtube. Looks like it was banged in shipping. Upper bearing cup installs easily, headset adjusts fine, and crack has not "grown" with about 500 miles of riding. Question I have is whether that bearing cup is likely to act as a "brace" for the crack, or if I need to consider sending this to someone like Calfee for repair. Any opinions? Thanks!


Hi,

I'm not 100% familiar with how the headtubes were constructed on those 555's, but let me show the picture around the office on Monday and I'll get back to you. 

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Chas - much appreciated!


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

dbmather, anything come about this? I noticed the same thing on my 565. It's out of the box new - never ridden (not built yet)
It looks like a "seem" or a imperfection in the paint more than a crack. I dunno.


----------



## dbmather (Apr 18, 2006)

Working with Chas at Look USA on this - very helpful, and Look USA's reputation for excellent customer service seems to be well deserved! Mine's not a cosmetic thing, the crack goes all the way through the headtube, as opposed to being a paint problem.


----------

